# What's under your bed?



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2017)

We have done on desks, in rooms, in closets, toolboxes and in your every day carry bag. This seemed like the logical progression.

I recently moved so my current one is OK, mainly consists of my tools I want in easy reach, a collection of computer leads, a couple of boxes of junk to scrap for parts, some skateboard decks and my current projects box.

Before that... well this classic cartoon theme says most of what you would want to know here


Also "my bed touches the floor" does not count. Look anyway.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 31, 2017)

My PS4, Xbone and Vita. I never use them.


----------



## Boured (Jul 31, 2017)

Garbage.








And a SNES in a box.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

There's like 60 or 70 empty liquor bottles under me bed, me PS2, an old Xbox, a keyboard and occasionally, a cat.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 31, 2017)

A lot of console stuff mostly. What I can remember.

New in box RGH xbox slim. Bought and modded as a spare for my jtag, but my jtag seems like it wants to live forever.
Pearl white gamecube and controller, new in box. Bought when game were selling for £25.
RGB modded n64.
New ps2 controller + memory card
Think there might be a snes mini under there as well.

Other than consoles, there some old computers parts under there and my soldering station lives in a box there as well.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 31, 2017)

Some boxes with clothes, a lot of dust, Shelob, some things I lost and I am yet to find again, and who know what else.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

Well i have 2 drawers under my bed. One has cables and some boxes, the other one has my yugioh cards xD


----------



## Kourin (Jul 31, 2017)

The bogeyman.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 31, 2017)

oxygen


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 31, 2017)

Dust bunnies, that's it (I hope )


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 31, 2017)

My currently TV's box (55 inch) I kept it just in case I move.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 31, 2017)

Right now, my toolbox, a PC hooked up to my bedroom TV, my wife's old clothes, and a cat bed so they don't pester me while I sleep.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2017)

Probably a couple empty water bottles, maybe a pair of pants haphazardly tossed off and later pushed under, maybe a dog toy or two and that's about it I imagine.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 31, 2017)

Theres only a sock under my bed.
I dont usually leave things under my bed , unless it clothes.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 31, 2017)

dust and ass hair


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 31, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> ass hair



How does that get there?


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2017)

An inflatable bed. Yo dawg. 

It's one of those storage bunker beds from Ikea so it's made for storing crap. Maybe not as assorted and densely compressed as the crap people end up storing there, mind.  
I had to check to see what's there and there's some bed linens, a fan, boxes of old clothes, boxes of new clothes, some of my wife's paintings, some couple hundred yards of climbing rope and climbing gear, a disassembled wooden crib, and a large fan.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

Nothing. Cleaned it out last week.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 31, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Nothing. Cleaned it out last week.


GUD


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2017)

Air and dust.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jul 31, 2017)

Dust and a bookmark


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> How does that get there?


It gets everywhere. Imagine a house with a pug.

Now multiply that by twenty.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 31, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> It gets everywhere. Imagine a house with a pug.



Ah ok


----------



## pokemonster (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 31, 2017)

What can only be described as the contents of a tramps pockets.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 31, 2017)

My hopes and dreams....




And a five pound bag of _Smarties_ (tm) dust.
EDIT: Also a gun, board games, and some _Lord of the Rings _trading cards


----------



## Trumpasaurus (Jul 31, 2017)

iMac, Wii U, console boxes, two Xbox 360s, books, and knickknacks


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 31, 2017)

Just clothes.

And Narnia.


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 31, 2017)

A secret tunnel... also totes and water bottles


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 31, 2017)

A dead body.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 31, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Also "my bed touches the floor" does not count. Look anyway.


. . . fuck  . . . i got a reeses wrapper


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 31, 2017)

Great topic because I cleaned it this morning, since I had a mattress maker come here for measurements

Thrown away:
Cardboard boxes for my 2011 macbookpro8,1 (worst computer I've ever owned, durability wise) and a bricked Japanese tablet
Dust
Remaining parts of my 2DS's box

Still there:
Spider-Man® plastic box containing various trading cards I last used around 2008, vintage cell phones and their accessories, boxes of my handhelds
Wii U box (a complete disaster compared to how neat was the 2-floor Wii packaging, wasn't able to put the console and power bricks back in a week after I bought it)
The above mentioned Apple product and my mom's old eeepc
Skid marks from dragging the bed around


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2017)

Way too much to list. I live in a 1 bedroom flat so storage space is non-existant so I  have one of those beds where the mattress frame lifts up to reveal storage. I have folding chairs, old dismantled furniture, cables, old game consoles, art supplies, fans, heaters,  pillows, duvets etc. under there. It's like pro-level Tetris fitting it all in.


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 31, 2017)

dust and another bed. Yes. I have a bed under a bed. Don't ask.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 31, 2017)

i already said oxygen?


----------



## linuxares (Jul 31, 2017)

Dusts... a lot of it probably


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 31, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i already said oxygen?


Crap, almost forgot. Under my bed there is oxygen too.


----------



## zeldaism (Jul 31, 2017)

Lotion ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 31, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Crap, almost forgot. Under my bed there is oxygen too.


HHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GUD


----------



## plasturion (Jul 31, 2017)

yours waifu


----------



## phreaksho (Jul 31, 2017)

Desk drawer that kept falling out of my computer desk... Box of ramin, shoe (no idea where the other one is), misc things that my 3 year old likes to hide. Probably some things I can't see...


----------



## Lemon_ (Jul 31, 2017)

A couple of PS1s, my PS2 Slim with FMCB, an old graphics card, some PSUs, and some dust for good measure


----------



## mrjc1238 (Jul 31, 2017)

Lots of dust and some old boxes from consoles

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Vieela (Jul 31, 2017)

skateboard and flip flops.


----------



## Sathya (Jul 31, 2017)

under my bed is floor.


----------



## vinstage (Jul 31, 2017)

Longboard, skateboard, a lot of my art equipment, psychology notes and forgotten wires.

totally not a stereotypical sah dude hipster teen


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 31, 2017)

the floor, air, dust, and some sex toys xD


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2017)

Mine is an IKEA bed that has drawers. So on my side I have boxers, undies, socks, and a blanket in one drawer. the other houses my Tshirts and a few pairs of pants. And if I leave the drawer open too long, my cat.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 31, 2017)

Damian666 said:


> the floor, air, dust, and some sex toys xD


*HHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM *


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 31, 2017)

lolol, their my wifes


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2017)

Veho said:


> some couple hundred yards of climbing rope and climbing gear


Is that in case you have to leave via the rooftop one night?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 31, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that in case you have to leave via the rooftop one night?



Part of his sex swing setup.


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Jul 31, 2017)

My Numismatic stuff, stuffed animals from my childhood, and 3DS accessories I no longer use.


----------



## LaPingas (Jul 31, 2017)

Waifussssssss

Aka Pokemon dolls


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 31, 2017)

Probably at least 200 matchbox cars

I really should get around to trying to sell those... some might be worth something


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Deleted member 281690 (Jul 31, 2017)

a small filipinos boy


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that in case you have to leave via the rooftop one night?


Quite so, and while torn up bedsheets have their romantic charm, they don't meet UIAA safety standards.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jul 31, 2017)

In college I used to have my projector set up under my bed, that way it shot the picture across the room and onto the wall. My PC was hooked up next to my bed, and I had the projector set up as a secondary screen. I also had surround sound speakers and my Wii under the bed. It was a pretty awesome setup.

Now I'm married and the only thing under the bed is my wife's shoe collection and her under-the-bed shoe organizer...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 31, 2017)

...and my forgotten freedom.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 31, 2017)

I've got a clear bin filled with child-hood stuffed animals under my bed.
Should really find a better place for it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 31, 2017)

8BitWonder said:


> I've got a clear bin filled with child-hood stuffed animals under my bed.
> Should really find a better place for it.












jk x


----------



## Invision (Jul 31, 2017)

totally not lewd stuff
(but seriously, probably clothes)


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 31, 2017)

The carpet, in need of the women from Cow & Chicken to munch on it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2017)

Dust, cat hairs, and my deepest secrets.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2017)

Veho said:


> Quite so, and while torn up bedsheets have their romantic charm, they don't meet UIAA safety standards.


I have cat5 cable for makeshift rope.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 31, 2017)

Pics or didn't happen, everyone


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 31, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Pics or didn't happen, everyone





Spoiler: Look under my bed ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Byonic (Jul 31, 2017)

My laptop and one of those cord extenders.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

Did some cleaning up not too long ago, so the only things under my bed these days are some sketchbooks, pencils, and occasionally, my laptop.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 31, 2017)

Sometimes I put my laptop under my bed. Other than that, there's nothing under my bed. I don't like things on the floor.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Pics or didn't happen, everyone


Better lead by example then, I did feel I should have linked the previous threads or did one for the OP, doing neither felt exceptionally lazy.

Making up for my laziness


 
From left to right
Wheels of my chair, my sleeping bag, my camp bed, not pictured just behind it is my projector screen ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-397#post-7057352 ), a box of C64 games (yes C, the N64 games are in a box on the other side of the room), said current projects box, a toolbox filled with tubes of fillers/sealers/adhesives (if it goes in a mastic gun it is in there), a box of smaller clamps, the white behind that is my network/phone/rj?? wiring box, a brace with a couple of pots of bits for it, my building and metal work tools box, a socket set in the black box (a speed handle is hidden behind it), a wood plane, my grab and go woodworking bag (also bits and brace, planes, squares, awl, stones, chisels...), my ammo case ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-pictures-of-your-chests.402074/#post-5788476 ) with fine/more specialist woodworking tools in, the screwdriver box is out on the floor because I was using it (though right now you can only see my riveter and ridiculously large pliers), the green thing has computer leads in (mainly seconds of things which are otherwise in my computer leads grab case) and one of the boxes of things to pull apart.

Also yes I do believe a well made bed is the sign of a diseased mind.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 1, 2017)

a clean cement floor ( I had my carpet removed ) while there used to be socks, comics, clothes and the occasional charger cord under it, it's now spic and span.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 1, 2017)

A trundle. I'm boring.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

Nothing. I don't store shit under my bed.


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Aug 1, 2017)

The clown from Poltergeist.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 1, 2017)

under my bed is just a lot of dust, a electric cord and my two cats usually go there to hide (and they hide a lot of times as they are scared of everything you could imagine)


----------



## Jayro (Aug 1, 2017)

carpet... because my boxspring sits on the floor without a frame.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 1, 2017)

I haven't checked.


----------



## Bimmel (Aug 1, 2017)

GalladeGuy said:


> A trundle. I'm boring.


What's a trundle?

What's under my bed? Hm.. a lot of dust and cables from some speakers. And a door to another dimension, leading into a paradise full of cookies. I wish, at least.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 1, 2017)

Bimmel said:


> What's a trundle?
> 
> What's under my bed? Hm.. a lot of dust and cables from some speakers. And a door to another dimension, leading into a paradise full of cookies. I wish, at least.


It looks something like this:


----------



## Uumas (Aug 1, 2017)

Nitrogen, oxygen, argon, carbon dioxide and occasionally a cat or two


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 2, 2017)

Dirty socks, pencils, and small trash.


----------



## froggestspirit (Aug 2, 2017)

Before last night, a few ds games, a big keyboard (piano), all of my drawings and game ideas, posters from nintendo power, and some cables. Now my bed is on the floor, moved all the stuff elsewhere


----------



## Lucar (Aug 2, 2017)

Boxes for computer components in case one fails and I have to send it back, two Toshiba Tecra S2 laptops, a bunch of Ethernet patch cables, and probably an unopened bag of chips (for emergency snacking).


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 2, 2017)

Dust, dust, dust, and more dust.
Oh, and a few monsters.


----------



## skawo (Aug 2, 2017)

A highly developed culture of bacteria and dust bunnies. They intermingle together, creating the perfect society, until someone moves the bed, freaks out at the amount of filth and destroys the entire thing with the apocalypse tool, i.e, a mop.


----------



## river58 (Aug 2, 2017)

The carpet, the earth, rocks and minerals. It's a mattress laying on the floor.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2017)

A surprising amount of people have nothing under it. Maybe I am further along the path to being a hoarder than I thought.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Aug 2, 2017)

My computer desk. My bed is a loft bed with my gaming Desktop underneath


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 2, 2017)

My un-boxed Nintendo Switch & BOTW I bought at launch.


----------



## Invision (Aug 3, 2017)

another bed


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

I dunno I'm not at home right now, will check later


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

Nothing, I have mattress


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

Doing pictures eh?





I could pull all the bottles from under me bed n stack them on me bed, count how much I got.

As for those pieces of fluff.
me cats like to scratch the bottom of me matress protector.
Stupid animals.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 6, 2017)

Myself.


----------



## miqrojamie (Aug 7, 2017)

A bunch of computer hardware such as USB adaptors, wires, hard drives that are out of their shell (I have a SATA-USB connector) is in one box and some miscellaneous things in another box. Also the odd packet of crisps falls under there sometimes.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 7, 2017)

Dust.
I'm a collector of sorts.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 7, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> We have done on desks, in rooms, in closets, toolboxes and in your every day carry bag. This seemed like the logical progression.
> 
> I recently moved so my current one is OK, mainly consists of my tools I want in easy reach, a collection of computer leads, a couple of boxes of junk to scrap for parts, some skateboard decks and my current projects box.
> 
> ...



dust, boxes, old rc cars and a disintegrating box loaded full of hot wheels and matchbox cars.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 7, 2017)

My mattress and boxspring sit directly on the floor... so clean carpet I guess..?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2017)

As promised.
Pictured here are 67 bottles of Kaliskaya and 1 bottle of Putinoff.
A GCN with cables, Xbox with cables and controllers, PS2 with cables and controller, me Axentwear case, a old HP thin Client, a keyboard and me catears that me cats make dissapear.
Not pictured are 1 cat toy mouse and a fuck ton of dust and cathairs.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 7, 2017)

nothing. I don't use a bed frame. my mattress and box-spring are on the floor.


----------



## OfficialFBomb (Aug 7, 2017)

All the dead bodys..


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 7, 2017)

A Game Boy Advance, a MIDI Keyboard, a Minecraft Premium Gift Card, and some underwear i guess

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



OfficialFBomb said:


> All the dead bodys..


guess i can say you let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## OfficialFBomb (Aug 7, 2017)

Yea, and well i was too lazy to pick them back up so i just pushed them under there for safe keeping.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks like somebody enjoy his Vodka... I envy you, my liver can't stand it anymore according to the doctor, and I was never a heavy drinker to begin with (I just killed it through a bad diet) :'(.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Nah3DS said:


> My PS4, Xbone and Vita. I never use them.



We have a PS3 and still playing them from time to time. 

My PS4 and NES Classic Mini. We never use them. NES Classic Mini will be playable when we feel alike. We just cherished it thats all.  PS4 is sit waiting for jailbreak in the near future. It is on 2.57 FW since 2 1/2 years now, I think.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Pictured here are 67 bottles of Kaliskaya and 1 bottle of Putinoff.


How long did it take you to amass that collection? Years, or a month? 

Putinoff is Lidl store-brand vodka, isn't it? Is it any good?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2017)

Veho said:


> How long did it take you to amass that collection? Years, or a month?
> 
> Putinoff is Lidl store-brand vodka, isn't it? Is it any good?



Less then a year, ~1.5 bottle every weekend.

It's decent, not the best vodka I have had but it's quite decent for the price.
Kaliskaya is 5 quid per bottle here at Rewe, hence I got so many of them ;p


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 7, 2017)

Usually there's only dust & air under my bed. But most of the time I put my slippers & shoes there.


----------

